# Bark Obama dog costume



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

We'll be attending our local Sheltie Rescue Annual Picnic and Costume Contest in mid-October. Wanted to make our costume something really topical, so I came up with the idea of Bark Obama, but am unsure of how to make it! Other than big ears and a suit, what else can I do to clearly express the costume idea? (FYI, I'm actually non-partisan, and so is the dog.)


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

I think if you just add an Obama button, you should be covered. And a plain blue tie.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Good idea. I'll find the campaign's website and see if I can get a button. I think I'll do a white shirt instead of a suit, and I'll try to find a blue tie to signify democrat--good thinking!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Sarah Palin*

Did you say what kind of dog you had? Because I hear if you put lipstick on a pitbull...


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

*The opposing view*

Hey, wait, I'd actually like to see lipstick on a pitbull! After doing some web research, I found that another option would be to do "McCanine". 
Or, what would be really cool, since the costume contest is right before the election, is a sort of Push-me-pull-you (from Dr. Doolittle) utilizing Bark Obama AND McCanine shirts, going opposite directions! (But which end for the head, and which end for the tail?  Hmmm...)


----------

